# Semi trailer



## KandCfamilyfarm

What is a good price for a old rundown trailer box worth from a tractor trailer?


----------



## Esteban29304

The price will vary depending on if you want it to be " Road Worthy ," or not. I have seen some sell for $1000-$1500 that were not road worthy & good for storage, etc.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm

Esteban29304 said:


> The price will vary depending on if you want it to be " Road Worthy ," or not. I have seen some sell for $1000-$1500 that were not road worthy & good for storage, etc.


But if it is not road worthy how would I get it delivered? An would that price include delivery to your site?


----------



## Darren

I wouldn't be concerned about it being road worthy if it's going to be used for storage. Don't buy from someone who doesn't deliver.


----------



## hunter63

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> But if it is not road worthy how would I get it delivered? An would that price include delivery to your site?


Road worthy mean able to pass safety checks lights, break, tires, bodywork, doors....load ratings.etc.
Getting one delivered doesn't really apply.

If it was $1500 buck or less maybe a good deal....Should be a lot easier to deliver than shipping container. 
Just makes your yard look like a junkyard.........Of course some folks couldn't care less.


----------



## Forcast

Someone on here sells them delivered too. Maybe a search or the folks will post.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm

Forcast said:


> Someone on here sells them delivered too. Maybe a search or the folks will post.


That would be cool! I don't know any truckers.


----------



## Esteban29304

Look up , " Dry Van Trailers " on the web.


----------



## Darren

Take a look at Truck Paper on the internet. The page shows listing by manufacturers. https://www.truckpaper.com/listings/trailers/for-sale/category/61/storage-trailers


----------



## hunter63

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> That would be cool! I don't know any truckers.


If I were me....and I didn't know any truckers....I would look up local trucking companies....them give the a call...Something like this....
"Hello, I'm so-so and have a stupid question.....I want to find and buy a used van trailer for storage......Can you help me?"
(wait for answer)
No?...OK, would you have any idea where I might find one"
(wait for answer)
That's cool, I give them a call.....Thanks you for your help......One more thing....If I find one is it possible to have one of your guy pull it home for me?

I have solved a lot of situations in this way....met a lot of people, and expanded my network of "guys"...as in ...."I gotta guy..."....LOL


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm

That is all very helpful information. Thank you ALL!!! Now all I got to do is sell this well rig.


----------



## wr

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> What is a good price for a old rundown trailer box worth from a tractor trailer?


Obviously, price would be a regional thing but we use a couple for storage and I think they were both about $1,500. The problem is getting them to site because it's illegal for a commercial company to simply hook on and deliver trailers that aren't inspected and deemed roadworthy but since we have a trucking company and the equipment required, we could absorb the cost. 

I'm not sure what trucking rates are like in your area but we would have charged $165/hr to do the job for someone else. 

Given the expense of moving and the fact that a lot of the old trailers have a nasty habit of leaking, need to be blocked, the continued deterioration, you may be better off looking for retired shipping containers (sea cans). Your intitial cost would be a bit higher but they provide better storage and you'll likely save money in the long run.


----------



## Darren

Generally if you buy a trailer from a fleet operator, the trailer will be in good enough condition for someone to deliver. Trailers are usually registered in a state that allows permanent registrations and often self inspection. Typically the license plate is still on it and the registration papers will be in a box at the front. If you buy a trailer that's previously been used as a storage trailer, buyer beware applies. 

You can expect minor issues like damage to the sides, roll up door hinges, etc. The tires won't be primo either. Aircraft tape is good for patching the sides if needed.


----------



## bobp

Check CL. They can be had for 750$-1500$ still road worthy enough to move em a few miles. 

I gave 2250 for a reefer with working doors and a working refer unit. He delivered set it right where I wanted...(out of site...Not in the yard)

He had a 53' dry van with working doors and latches, but needed some holes in the floor near the back repaired or patched...700$...I waited too long and lost it. I wanted to set it on timbers and pull the Dolly's out. Use it for feed...


----------



## AmericanStand

You might check , http://www.ironplanet.com
But the hauling might cost more than the trailer Thus the advice from some to buy from a local company


----------



## muleskinner2

hunter63 said:


> Road worthy mean able to pass safety checks lights, break, tires, bodywork, doors....load ratings.etc.
> Getting one delivered doesn't really apply.
> 
> If it was $1500 buck or less maybe a good deal....Should be a lot easier to deliver than shipping container.
> Just makes your yard look like a junkyard.........Of course some folks couldn't care less.



If it is not road worthy it would be illegal to move it down the road to deliver it. Just pulling it out onto the road, the fines would start at approx. $2500.00, Driver "Sorry officer, I am just towing it home to store stuff in." Officer "Press hard sir you are making three copies."

Muleskinner2


----------



## muleskinner2

Forcast said:


> Someone on here sells them delivered too. Maybe a search or the folks will post.


I sell shipping containers in the Southwest. People ask me all of the time to move an old trailer for them. Most of the time it would cost more to get the old trailer legal to move than it is worth.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Allen W

wr said:


> Obviously, price would be a regional thing but we use a couple for storage and I think they were both about $1,500. The problem is getting them to site because it's illegal for a commercial company to simply hook on and deliver trailers that aren't inspected and deemed roadworthy but since we have a trucking company and the equipment required, we could absorb the cost.
> 
> I'm not sure what trucking rates are like in your area but we would have charged $165/hr to do the job for someone else.
> 
> Given the expense of moving and the fact that a lot of the old trailers have a nasty habit of leaking, need to be blocked, the continued deterioration, you may be better off looking for retired shipping containers (sea cans). Your intitial cost would be a bit higher but they provide better storage and you'll likely save money in the long run.


I would go with a shipping container unless your looking to be dock height for unloading from another truck into, sturdier and more options. Around here there is usually somebody selling them and customizing them, adding walk in doors, windows and such.


----------



## bobp

I gave 2300 for a road Worthy functional unit with side delivery door. 

I looked at a used reefer connect they wanted be 10 grand for it, but it was a negative 20 unit...


----------



## bobp

I gave 2300 for a road Worthy functional unit with side delivery door. 

I looked at a used reefer connect they wanted be 10 grand for it, but it was a negative 20 unit...


----------



## AmericanStand

Wonder what the OP did?


----------



## big rockpile

Might check about Shipping Containers.

big rockpile


----------



## shawnlee

Once people keyed in on shipping containers and they got popular, the prices became unreasonable...…


It went from a no brainer to do I want the shipyard look or for a few hundred more build a normal building in a normal size that is a asset to property value or try to convert/hide dress up a shipping container.

They are great for some customers and some applications, but unless you get a good deal on one, they are floating close to a real structure in price......I think the last I checked, as is functioning as is about 2K plus delivery, places are hiding the prices now too, it is a call for deal . A good condition single trip is 3 to 4K plus delivery in 40 footers.


Which is pushing smaller steel building prices that are not 8 foot wide and have way more functionality and height , interior room is way more usable in a steel building.


This is like having 6 containers for the price of 2 and way way way more usable, even with a rock floor.

https://www.farmtek.com/farm/suppli...rtNumber=CLS026HF06060WF&isClearanceItem=true


----------



## muleskinner2

shawnlee said:


> Once people keyed in on shipping containers and they got popular, the prices became unreasonable...…
> 
> 
> It went from a no brainer to do I want the shipyard look or for a few hundred more build a normal building in a normal size that is a asset to property value or try to convert/hide dress up a shipping container.
> 
> They are great for some customers and some applications, but unless you get a good deal on one, they are floating close to a real structure in price......I think the last I checked, as is functioning as is about 2K plus delivery, places are hiding the prices now too, it is a call for deal . A good condition single trip is 3 to 4K plus delivery in 40 footers.
> 
> 
> Which is pushing smaller steel building prices that are not 8 foot wide and have way more functionality and height , interior room is way more usable in a steel building.
> 
> 
> This is like having 6 containers for the price of 2 and way way way more usable, even with a rock floor.
> 
> https://www.farmtek.com/farm/suppli...rtNumber=CLS026HF06060WF&isClearanceItem=true


Wholesale for a forty foot one tripper in El Paso is $4900.00 plus delivery. A good used container is about half that. The advantage over a regular building is security and rodent proof. In the southwest US the best metal building you can build or buy is a packrat condo inside of a week.


----------



## AmericanStand

Isn’t that what they are for,us packrats ?


----------

